# Choisir le bon ISO de Gentoo



## J£$µ$ (15 Septembre 2009)

Boujour,

   je posséde un IMac alu avec un Intel core 2 duo 2,4 GHz et je voudrais savoir le quelle Gentoo il faut que je télécharge: hppa , ppc/ppc64 , sparc64 ou i686 .
  Par élimination j'aurais choisis i686 mais je n'en suis pas sur du tout !

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## whiplash (16 Septembre 2009)

Salutation à toi fils de dieux,

200 points pour toi c'est effectivement la bonne distro.

En fait, j'ai moi-même un léger doute   Mais c'est le plus probable et il me semble que c'est le ISO que j'ai pris pour installer BT4 sur VMware donc ... tente le coup, l'échec est très peu probable.

Bonne chance,

Erik


----------

